# Finlay Jay - with picture overload! xx



## alio

Please bear in mind I wanted a natural water birth  the best laid plans and all that!!!!!! xxxx

My birth story starts following a failed induction on Thursday 16th October. As you know, I went to the hosp to be induced in the morning and was told nothing else until 3pm when they told me that there had been a rush on and that there wasnt a bed for me. To be honest I was gutted, I had got to the end of my rope with pregnancy and just wanted it over with. I was told I would be priority in the morning and to call at 6am to ensure they could get a bed asap.
Called labour ward at 6am the following morning, call answered by a midwife who said why did they tell you to call at this silly hour, weve already got a bed allocated to you. Go back to sleep and well see you about half eight. Needless to say I could not sleep so packed my bags ready for the unexpected.

I was started off with a prostin pessary on the Thursday morning. I was told I would be re-eaxmined in 6 hours so me and Danny went and grabbed some food and coffee. Within the hour I started getting the dull ache midwife had told me to expect, within half an hour I was getting regular tightenings and pains which seemed to get really strong. My cervix had not been playing ball at all and remained very high up and posterior.

Evening came and Danny had to go home, which I think is shit considering there was not another soul in that room of four beds. 
Anyway, he came back the next morning and I was examined and told cervix had softened but remained really far back. They decided I would have another prostin and see how I went on with that. 6 hours later and more very intense and prolonged pain midwife came to do internal. Options were either have final pessary, if that didnt work they would have to give me a rest day and start the whole process again (I was dreading that!!!) or if my cervix had played ball they might be able to break my waters. So they came up to me armed with a crochet hook and another prostin. My super midwife managed to break my waters (what a feeling!) and couldnt believe how thick my plug was. She suspected that I had been dilated all the time by about 2-3 cms but the plug had remained intact and people mistook it for a closed cervix. 


I was so happy things were moving on. We went to our own room on labour ward and I decided that after the prolonged ordeal I had already been through and with my arthritis deciding to rear its ugly head I would have epidural prior to have syntocinon drip being attached. So there I was in my little room with my epidural which I suspected at this point hadnt worked like it should(more on this later). At about 8pm I was attached to the drip. The team suspected I would have my baby around 4 in the morning. I was sooooo excited. The contractions started and at first it was fine, I couldnt tell I was having one at all, but after about an hour they got stronger and stronger and although I couldnt feel anything in my back I was feeling them loud and clear in my abdomen. I had to ask for gas and air which they were confused about as I shouldnt have needed it!! To cut a long story short, I was told epidural had not worked and I was doing this with just gas and air. It didnt feel too bad at all to be honest. 

At about 10pm (2 hours after drip attached) and whilst watching something to do with X Factor (The Results?!?!  ha ha) I kept asking Danny and David my midwife what the sensation was down there, I felt like I was bleeding profusely. David decided to casually examine me and was amazed to find I was fully dilated. We couldnt believe it. He asked me to hold off for an hour for Finns head to start to descend and then we could push. 
After half an hour I couldnt stand the pressure and asked if I could push.. 

This was when things took a bit of a turn for the worse.

David allowed me to push and Danny saw Finns head. Finns heartbeat started to drop and David began to look concerned. Then David disappeared and brought in another midwife and a consultant. Consultant examined me. He must have been feeling around so far up me because it hurt so much! Then he announced that Finn was back to back and they were getting concerned about his heartbeat and they needed to get him out. They were to try forceps first and if not it would be emergency c section. I was rushed down to theatre and there were lots of people about who remained extremely calm but I was getting in a bit of a state. I was really thinking the worst and Danny looked so frightened.

I was given my spinal block and strapped in the stirrups and they set to. The consultant was asking me to push but because I couldnt; feel anything I didnt know if I was just doing a pooing face or whether I was actually pushing!! But I did five huge pushes and the consultant swooped Finn and placed a very, very blue Finn onto my chest. His beautiful eyes opened and he just looked straight at me. I cant describe that feeling. He looked so ill and vulnerable and like a puppy saying help me Mum. I just burst into tears and they wipped him off me and gave him suction and oxygen. I just kept saying is he ok, is he ok, but they were busy and no body could tell me anything. Then the paediatrician checked him and said he was ok but I almost didnt believe it. We were taken to the recovery room and Finn was put to my breast where he fed like an absolutely trooper.

I was in shock and shaking but I couldnt believe I had my wonderful son in my arms. I think Im only just coming to terms with his delivery and feeling lucky that something momentous happened to preserve this beautiful boy. I think Im just getting over the trauma of it and I am in awe of how strong and determined my lucky boy is.

Thanks for reading and for all your words of encouragement. Welcome my boy :cloud9:xxx

https://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos-l3-snc1/v346/203/56/586093637/n586093637_1499882_2755.jpg

https://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos-l3-snc1/v346/203/56/586093637/n586093637_1499883_3102.jpg

https://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos-l3-snc1/v346/203/56/586093637/n586093637_1499875_9987.jpg

https://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos-l3-snc1/v346/203/56/586093637/n586093637_1499876_267.jpg

https://photos.l3.facebook.com/photos-l3-snc1/v346/203/56/586093637/n586093637_1499880_2164.jpg


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats lovley pics hes gorgeous xxx


----------



## baby.love

Congrats he is gorgeous


----------



## FEDup1981

awww hes gorgeous! looks like his daddy! x


----------



## FEDup1981

and congrats!


----------



## alphatee

congrats xx hes the spitting image of his dad


----------



## Jemma_x

Congrats, he's gorgeous


----------



## danni2609

Hes gorgeous gonna be a rite little heartbreaker!!


----------



## Emsi76

Phew and congrats!! What a gorgeous little bundle!!!


----------



## x-amy-x

He is gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## lynz

gorgeous pics


----------



## Belle

congrats hun! xx


----------



## ryder

awww he is gorgeous!


----------



## alice&bump

congrats hun, he's gorgeous!


----------



## hotsexymum

he is loveley hun xxxwell done


----------



## maddiwatts19

congratulations hunni! he's gorgeous! :hugs: xx


----------



## ~KACI~

Wow you got a heartbreaker there!! Congratulatio9ns and sorry you didn't get your water birth....next time maybe??! lol x


----------



## greenkat

Congratulations!


----------



## Mira

Congrats, what an adorable boy!!


----------



## ANGYPANGY

congrates


----------



## missjacey44

He is gorgeous Alio! :cloud9:


----------



## alio

missjacey44 said:


> He is gorgeous Alio! :cloud9:

Thank you darling. Can;t wait to see your baby pics!! xx


----------



## Vickie

Congrats! :hugs: Sorry you had such a hard labor but he's well worth it I'm sure! He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Whisper

congrats he is lovely! xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

O M G Ali......:cloud9: He is just beautiful!!! He is sooooooooo on my list of potential husbands for Hebe!!!!!!!

Well done girl....you got there.... xx


----------



## polo_princess

aww he's gorgeous, congrats sweetie!!


----------



## alio

Mervs Mum said:


> O M G Ali......:cloud9: He is just beautiful!!! He is sooooooooo on my list of potential husbands for Hebe!!!!!!!
> 
> Well done girl....you got there.... xx

Hee hee. Thank you darling. :hugs: Let's do some matchmaking! :happydance::happydance:

xxxx


----------



## redberry3

congrats!!! What a story! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats he is soo cute!


----------



## clairebear

beautiful pics xxxx

sorry u didnt get the birth u wanted though hunni xxxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, he's gorgeous xx


----------



## pinkmummy

He's gorgeous hun congratulations :) xx


----------



## SuzyQ

SOunds like you had a bit of a scare! Congrats on your beautiful boy! xx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Such a cutie, congrats


----------



## suzan

Congrats, he is adorable


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, he's gorgeous. x


----------



## bigbelly2

hes beautiful well done girl

h x


----------



## Jem

Aww congrats hun xxx


----------



## Zarababy1

oh my he really is beautiful :) congrats


----------



## poppy

Congratulations Alio, he is so adorable. Well done you! 

xxx


----------



## princess_bump

well done you, what a beautiful birth story, you had me in tears at the end. congratulations, he's gorgeous x x x x x


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations he is gorgeous!! x


----------



## Eoz

Congratulations darling.He a scrummy baby and daddy looks so proud xxxxx


----------



## alio

princess_bump said:


> well done you, what a beautiful birth story, you had me in tears at the end. congratulations, he's gorgeous x x x x x

bless you. xxx


----------



## helen1234

congratulations
he's beautifu hun
well done
xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congratulations hes gorgeous!


----------



## Blob

Awww hun he's so cute :cloud9: Congratulations!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, He is gorgeous.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats he's gorgeous


----------



## tone

Aww hunnie, only just got a chance to read this!! Well done you!! He's GORGEOUS!! Soooo happy for you!! You must be on :cloud9:!! CONGRATS! :D:D:D!!


----------



## Fossey

Awww congrats!


----------



## Donna26

what a birth story- you did fantastic!
He is gorgeous
x


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations he's gorgeous!! Well done!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations hon, he is gorgeous x


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun he is beautiful


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

He is gorgeous! Congrats xXx


----------



## bambikate

congrats he is a stunner! x x


----------



## bex

congratulations xx


----------



## XKatX

I've only just found this thread!! Well done again Ali - you did so well. And he is just gorgeous!!! x x x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats hunni.. how much does he look like his daddy :o :D xx


----------



## emma_27

Awww his so cute!! Well done chick!!


----------



## trying_4_no.3

awww what a cutie....congratulations x x


----------



## Dragonfly

Aww dosnt daddy look proud in that last pic! he is gorgous! xx


----------



## nessajane

congratulations!!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done, hes a lil cutie


----------



## AC81

Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Faerie

He's soo beautiful and I absolutely love his name too!


----------



## alio

Faerie said:


> He's soo beautiful and I absolutely love his name too!

Aww thank you sweetie!! xx:happydance:


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats he's gorgeous. x


----------



## DonnaBallona

Wow-he is beautiful. :hugs: Congratulations and enjoy your sweet little blue bundle! x x


----------



## bluebell

Congrats hun, he's lovely :cloud9:

xx


----------



## joeo

Congratulations


----------



## Luhweez

Ahhhh! he's a wee cutie! he looks soo much like his daddy! Congrats you! >.< xxx


----------



## Miss Duke

Congrats xxx


----------



## cuddles314

Congratultaions hun! He's a real cutie! 
xx


----------



## Vicky2806

Congrats to your Finlay from my Finlay - arn't all Finlays gorgeous lol!!!


----------



## alio

Vicky2806 said:


> Congrats to your Finlay from my Finlay - arn't all Finlays gorgeous lol!!!

ha ha... you're a legend!!! :rofl:


----------



## PeanutBean

What an ordeal! Congratulations though!


----------

